# The Eclipse Spinning Wheel



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Found a picture of a odd wheel called an Eclipse so we better build one, going to scale it down a litte.
Just cut out the flywheel that is 17 in. in diameter.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya gonna paint it red like the one in the pic?


Joe


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Katskitten said:


> Ya gonna paint it red like the one in the pic?
> 
> 
> Joe


Heck no, this oak is too pretty to paint.

Got the pedistal turned.
Norma even got into it.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a start on the legs, time to quit for the day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pitchy, you are a dangerous man! I hope your wife has a firm hold on you. I imagine some spinners might like to kidnap you in the dark of the night.

You go man!!!!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

marchi lol 
i guess his wife has a sharp eye on him )

pitchy you should do a good proto type, work on it till perfection and then built some for sale.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Pitchy, you are a dangerous man! I hope your wife has a firm hold on you. I imagine some spinners might like to kidnap you in the dark of the night.
> 
> You go man!!!!!!


Me, Minnesota Marlin and Annie Oaktree dangerous.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL :goodjob: :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Heck, I'm a spinner and I'll kidnap him in the light of day! LOLOLOLOL

I love woodworking, it just fascinates me.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

not only building spinning wheels but lots of humor to :hysterical:
nobody passes his wife, that's for sure

pitchy is your wife spinning too?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> not only building spinning wheels but lots of humor to :hysterical:
> nobody passes his wife, that's for sure
> 
> pitchy is your wife spinning too?


 
Thanks guys , Norma only spins on the walking wheel but she sure does help build them. Couldn`t do it without her.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Getting there, make the flywheel tomorrow, we didn`t like the one we cut out of pine. It`s too small and it should be oak.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's so exciting to watch the birth of a wheel


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! Such artists!!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, here`s a finished picture before putting on the polly on and one after.
Video of it in action later today.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

You guys are going to love this wheel, this is the very first try and it worked perfect.
It is supposed to have a crank on the flywheel and your supposed to sit behind it and crank with the right hand. I have installed a crank and will shoot another vid, you`ll really like it more.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here ya go, much better.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think the wheel needs to be bigger. Your right arm is having to work awfully hard to make that yarn. It is beautiful. You need to start making and selling these. With your speed in building them you wouldn't have a problem. Get on Ravelry and start selling. I bet you would be busy. Have you thought about making a treadle wheel?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> I think the wheel needs to be bigger. Your right arm is having to work awfully hard to make that yarn. It is beautiful. You need to start making and selling these. With your speed in building them you wouldn't have a problem. Get on Ravelry and start selling. I bet you would be busy. Have you thought about making a treadle wheel?


What, i`ve built five treadle wheels, all posted here 
The wheel could be a little bigger but the problem is more in the gearing of the spindle, it should have a two speed one.
But it goes as fast as i need it to go and it is so smooth and easy to spin on.
I`m not into selling things to much because then becomes a job instead of fun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay not fair of me. I guess the focus lately has been on the spindle wheels. They are wonderful, beautiful in fact. I'll go back over the wheels and watch the treadle wheels again.

Keep up the good work Pitchy


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Okay not fair of me. I guess the focus lately has been on the spindle wheels. They are wonderful, beautiful in fact. I'll go back over the wheels and watch the treadle wheels again.
> 
> Keep up the good work Pitchy


Thanks for all your replies Marchwind and i wasn`t trying to come accross as beeing harsh . 
I`m glad you are enjoying my projects.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is so interesting. I would love to see a video of it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love them! I don't understand them....but I love seeing what you have made. Do you do demos at craft days or pioneer skills days? You'd be a hit!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Maura said:


> That is so interesting. I would love to see a video of it.


Click on the last two pictures to see the videos, i should of mentioned that. 
I haven`t been to any shows as this is the first year i`ve built so many spinning wheels. I used to take engines i built to a couple shows but i don`t do that much any more.
Thanks .


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Pitchy said:


> Click on the last two pictures to see the videos, i should of mentioned that.
> I haven`t been to any shows as this is the first year i`ve built so many spinning wheels. I used to take engines i built to a couple shows but i don`t do that much any more.
> Thanks .


How about spending some more time over at the Shop talk and showin us those engines


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> How about spending some more time over at the Shop talk and showin us those engines


I`ve sold most of them because i thought we were moving but i have some pics of some tractors and a couple steam and hot air engines.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Pitchy said:


> I`ve sold most of them because i thought we were moving but i have some pics of some tractors and a couple steam and hot air engines.


use to go to the thresher's reunions all the time. Always wanted to build a hit and miss just to make a nice wooden stand and run a wringer washer or an old maytag engine. Liked the homemade mini steam engines.
Better not do much engine talk here the girls will get upset


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Callieslamb said:


> Do you do demos at craft days or pioneer skills days? You'd be a hit!


If they're feeling up to it next June (and they get sick of me pestering them enough to come just to shut me up), they'll be at our 8th Annual Homesteading Weekend next June!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> use to go to the thresher's reunions all the time. Always wanted to build a hit and miss just to make a nice wooden stand and run a wringer washer or an old maytag engine. Liked the homemade mini steam engines.
> Better not do much engine talk here the girls will get upset



don'tworry, would not upset me as long as there is some genius at work


----------

